# Please help me! My 2 Netherlands bunnies need a new home



## mysticcrystal (Dec 13, 2011)

Before I start, I just want everyone to know that I LOVE my bunnies soooo much. I am crying and bawling right now. I just cannot keep them anymore as I am getting allergic more and more each day. I might be allergic to their pee, I think. I get itchy rashes all over my body, including my scalp. I've been sneezing like crazy. My eyes are red and itchy. It feels like I have a thick film over my eyes, that make my eyes hurt. The decision was so sudden. My husband called The Animal Store, and they wanted the rabbits tonight . It was so fast and it caught me off guard. That is why I am bawling right now. My husband, after see me cry and cry, decided not to take them tonight. I said that I would prefer to find a good home for them and be able to give all my stuff to their new owners. I live in Glenview , IL. I am in a northern suburb of chicago. I have 3 boxes of NIC cubes. I have another cage, which you can see in my blog, Yuna and Footfoot. I have 3 litter boxes. 2 hay roller racks. Toys and straw mats, fleece blankets, igloo tunnel and log tunnel, crocks and dishes. Please help me find a good home for my bunnies. I need new owners who will love them as much as we do. I wouldn't give them up but I can't handle my allergy anymore . I denied it for a month. As a child, my mother didn't let me have any pets, because I had asthma growing up. My husband and 2nd child are allergic to cats. My other son is allergic to dogs. I thought that getting rabbits as pets would be perfect for everyone. I've always wanted to have a pet. Alas, I'm the only one allergic to them. I am so sad and heartbroken. Please help me.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 13, 2011)

I also have 2 1/2 bags of Timothy, a bag of meadow grass, Timothy pellets and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 13, 2011)

ray:
I know how much you love them, make sure that they go to the best home! Remember you're doing the right thing
Jj


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 13, 2011)

Before you give them away, why don't you get secure the timothy hay in a tub and run an air purifier? I'm insanely allergic to the hay, so we switched to orchard grass which only bugs me the tiniest bit, and I use gloves and a mask to refill the boxes. Once they are there they don't kick up as much dust. Its actually extremely common to have hay issues, and much.much. more rare to be allergic to the bunnies themselves.


You should probably also mention in this ad that there is a good possibility your female is pregnant.


----------



## JarJar Binks (Dec 13, 2011)

I would love to take them, but I can't. In addition to the post by OneTwoThree I would like to provide a link for a rabbit rescue (where I got my buns) in my (general) area. It's a no-kill volunteer run type place.

Best of luck.

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/IL519.html


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 13, 2011)

I wear gloves and mask everytime I clean their cage, or put hay etc. It gets worse when they make such a huge mess (pee or poo everywhere in their huge cage), that is why I think it could be the pee. My husband and I are getting rid of the interlocking mats, tarp and NIC set up right now, while I am typing this. I found a tray from the builder of our house. It was for the washing machine on our 2nd floor. But our washing machine was too big so we didnt use it. This will make cage cleaning easier. Hopefully, the smaller area will make their litter box training better too. 


Also, Yuna my black otter 7 month old, might be pregnant. I have posted a question yesterday about this. I had them for a month now. They were separated before but one time my kids let them go, so I'm not sure if that did it. 


I will check out petfinder.com. Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 14, 2011)

ray: I have asthma and allergies galore--funny thing is I'm not allergic to rabbits, but Timothy hay is another story entirely. What a bummer.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 14, 2011)

So here's what happened today. I think my tray idea covered with a snug garbage bag ( dont worry, my bunnies dont chew on the bag)is working for me. It was still so messy, but the area is smaller and they usually rest on the 2nd floor. The floor was the only part that was dirty with pee and poo. Also, at 3 am, I check on the bunnies. I couldnt sleep last night, because with my stress about parting with them. I found out that they like being in the litter box together. The litter box was large, but only has a high back. I saw Footfoot went in the box facing the back, but Yuna was in there too. So, his pee ended up outside the box!So, that was why there was always pee just outside the box. So today, although it was messy. All I did was were my mask and gloves, removed the garbage bag and replaced it with a new one. I had to wash the dishes and crock as there were pee and poo in them too. They kept running on the crock that's why it spilled, and wet their tunnel. I removed the high back litter box, and replaced it with their digging box (w/out the cover). It has urine guard all around. My hope is, the pee will only be in the litter box this time. My problem before was the interlocking mats being soaked in pee. Although I spray and clean it, I didnt know that it soaked all through the tarp. I got rid of this set up. I must have been inhaling the urine all through out the day, as I am a stay at home mom. My allergies are not bad today. arty0002: If this set up works out. I won't need to give them up! Please pray that this set up works for me and the bunnies. I love them so much. I was so depressed yesterday.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very allergic to timothy hay too. I cough and loose my voice not to mention wanting to tear my eyes out. I do take allergy meds everyday. In order to deal with this I do not feed anything but Orchard Grass. I do not react to it at all which is a great surprise to me and those who have seen me with other hay. You might try this. I stumbled onto orchard grass by accident. Luckily ifor me t is the only hay my rabbit will eat.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm right there with you Paddy  We just bought a bale of oxbow orchard hay from dr fosters and smith, flemmies eat a LOT!


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 14, 2011)

How do you guys know that you were allergic to the timothy grass? I touch the hay with bare hands but I dont get itchy. My allergies get worse when I clean the cage and there was so much pee and poop on the mats. That's why I think it is the pee that gives me allergies.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm allergic to alfalfa. Thank goodness my boy was old enough I could switch him over. I would get itchy eyes and start to wheeze any time I gave him fresh hay or if he started to dig around.

I hope it is just a hay allergy so you can keep them


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't get itchy with skin contact, I get sneezy and snotty and my eyes itch and swell. I know its not from the bunnies because I can handle and kiss and pet the bunnies outside their pens without anything happening. Its also fairly obvious because it flairs up when I replenish their hay


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you considered the possibily of having them be outdoor bunnies? I guess you'd have to find a way to make it through winter with your allergies and all but after that They could go out. You just don't want sudden temp changes they're unadjusted to. My bunnies are outside and fair just fine. They come in several times a day to hop around but the allergies then aren't an issue.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 15, 2011)

My mum's allergic to the pee and poo but it's actually the sweat of the rabbits that you're allergic to possibly. Try brushing them with gloves on and then take off the sweater you were wearing so it didn't track the bunny fur or sweat onto areas that don't belong to them?.
Hope this works and if not I gave it my best shot..
Jj


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 15, 2011)

i get snotty and itchy when i clean my buns out too i think its the hay thats why i like to sieve out the dusty bits, i threw away their yoga mat as it was just soaking up wee and now they have fleecy blankets which they like better and its easier to keep clean as i wash them every other day, i clean their potty every other day too and it keep the smells and itching to a minimum.

hope you gwt to keep them!


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi everyone! Last night, I checked if I was allergic to Timothy hay by handling and smelling it. It was negative. Next, I did the same thing with orchard grass. I didn't get allergies either. I stayed near the cage for about 30 mins and my allergies flared up again. I really think it is the pee and poo. Clean up with my new set up was easier. They didn't pee in the cage. They peed only once on the fleece blanket. I changed it this morning. I took Claritin and I felt better. I decided to keep them and just take Claritin all the time. They make me and my kids so happy. They are family now. We are going out of town for Christmas and I reserved a pet boarding for them at the Animal store. It is 7 bucks per rabbit for 10 days. Did I get a good deal? It is $150 for both of them. I was so worried that if I post somewhere and give them away, they are going to be used as feeds for snakes. Thank you so much for all your suggestions. :hugsquish:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2011)

ray:


----------

